
Germany Plans to Fingerprint Children and Spy on Personal Messages - benevol
http://fortune.com/2017/06/14/germany-fingerprint-children-spy-messages/
======
benevol
> Among the options Germany is considering is "source telecom surveillance",
> where authorities install software on phones to relay messages before they
> are encrypted. That is now illegal.

~~~
savethefuture
What the hell are they doing over there! Why was that even a consideration!

